# Agility Anxiety: Dogwalk



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So yesterday, a barn kitty dashed through the agility practice ring when Tally was on the Dogwalk, and somehow, he looked up and fell off. We've been having fun with agility for more than a year, and have recently stepped it up to compete just a little. Tally seems fine, and he still wanted to play - he hopped right back on the dogwalk like nothing happened, but my stomach was in knots and still is! I've never seen a dog fall, nevermind Tally. Is this common? I'm thinking of how guilty I would feel if he got injured playing a game for me.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

if Tally were constantly physically or mentally miserable with all the training and yet you continued to push him to practice and compete....then was injured ...I can see the need for reflection...

But your boy ENJOYS the activity and the mental/physical challenges....he loves the time spent with you...
Injuries can happen anytime...on hikes in the wood..running along the shore...places that 'we' decide to take them to exercise even though the backyard is more likely to be 'safe'..

The ONLY way to keep them from injury is to wrap them in bubblewrap and sit them in a corner......and that is just not-gonna-happen!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Diesel fell off the dogwalk only the second time we tried it and it freaked us both out but he was fine. But we have had more yelps and limping just from everyday walks and playing. 

I am glad Tally is ok.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

So glad he's okay! It doesn't happen a lot....but it does on occasion. I've seen small dogs blown off on windy days...something the owners probably didn't even consider or they wouldn't have tried it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My dogs have fallen off the bed and they aren't mad at me! I'm glad Tally is okay. If Tally is enjoying his time with you and what he is doing, then play on! They can get bumped in the head by a quick closing front door, too.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with the other posters: if Tally wasn't injured and isn't anxious about the dogwalk, there's no problem. And risk of physical injury or mental trauma is a reality every time we do something fun with the dogs. Heck, if you never did training or walks, he'd suffer far worse physical and mental issues in the long run.

Even if he does get hurt or scared sometime, the rewards of the enterprise far outweigh the well-managed risk.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's so high- I never really realized how far a fall it would be. A small dog blown off on a windy day must wonder what the heck just happened.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree with everyone else....Mary worded it so very well. We take necessary risks with our dogs all the time. Heck, just letting them play in the yard with each other is a risk! But we have to let them enjoy life, or what's the point??


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

Dru fell off on the second time he was on the dogwalk at full height and it was a pretty bad fall because he tried to hang on. My fault, I wasn't where I needed to be. He was a bit hesitant afterwards, so we lowered to get him confident again and he was good as new. Only took a couple of times.
If the dog shows no hesitancy and he's sound, go with what he wants to do!


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I agree with everyone else....Mary worded it so very well. We take necessary risks with our dogs all the time. Heck, just letting them play in the yard with each other is a risk! But we have to let them enjoy life, or what's the point??


Ditto.

I've been doing agility for nearly 7 years and I've had a dog fall off the dog walk once. It was my berner who is known to be a bull in the china shop on an agility course. Other than a bruised nether region, which was a little tender for a week or two, he was fine. I've seen it happen in trials a few times too, but I haven't seen a dog hurt from it. However, I know three dogs just in the last 5 months that have broken a toe jumping off the bed at home.

Glad Tally wasn't hurt and doesn't seem shaken with the incident.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yes it does happen and the ones that tend to do so the most are the dogs going real fast especially if it is an angle entry to get on it. Can they get hurt falling off - absolutely, although I think there are more "psychological" injuries than "physical" ones. seeing as your boy is going back up that would not be the case. I have seen far more dogs come up lame in agility from landing wrong after a jump or stepping in a slight hole while running - which of course could happen in your own back yard.

And although not related your concern is similar to that felt when a breeder breeds their bitch - why did I do this?, She did not "ask" to be bred, if anything happens to her I will never forgive myself, and so on. It is always natural for one to feel this way especially when one forms such a bond with them.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Glad to hear Tally is fine and wasn't scared.. it sounds like all is good. We do take chances and our dogs can get hurt but they can get hurt doing anything and at least in agility they are having fun 

When I first began learning agility, I thought it was very strange that we taught the dogs to bail before teaching them to completely cross the dogwalk. I have since learned that it is very important.

My Casey once was literally blown off a dogwalk - the wind just took him off the long plank at a trial - I remember seeing Casey on the other side of the dogwalk on the ground, on all 4s with his tail wagging and thanking God he had been taught to bail safely - I don't think he ever realized he could have been hurt  The judge and my friends filled me on on what happened since it was so fast.

Rowdy also fell off the dogwalk a time or two (luckily the lowered one in my back yard), so it does happen and with enough positive experiences with the dogwalk, I don't think most dogs will become afraid.

So, I would make sure Tally knows how to safely bail and continue to play on


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have seen a lot of dogs come off the dog walks, usually from extreme speed and a bad step. Scary as they are no dog has been seriously injured or had issues. 

Not too long ago, Teddi was on the dog walk, it was not full height and as a result could not be completely stabilized. She got to the walk across, the dog walk "shook", she got up on her toes, and started shaking, which of course started the dog walk to really shake. Both my trainer and I FLEW to Teddi's sides. We put a hand on top of her butt, which stabilized her and that stabilized the dog walk and she went across. She was a little nervous the rest of that night but did each time. She has been fine since. 

With Teddi we can not risk the fall. PERIOD!!! She had not done a full height contact until we got rubberized. She LOVES contacts but with her hip I can't risk a fall. She does not do standard in competition. Only in classes. 

Ann


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Glad to hear Tally is okay after his mis-step! Watching your dog fall off the dogwalk is not fun at all. All of my dogs have fallen off, at least once. It made my stomach flip every time, but each time I am happy to see it seems to be more disconcerting to me than the dogs. They have always brushed it off and are ready to go again. I always try and manage angled entries and be extra careful if it is damp out at all. I am really looking forward to everyone having the rubber granule contacts!

Also excited to hear you are thinking about competing!!! WOO HOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey! You all are THE BEST, and I love this forum. It is reassuring to hear such wise and experienced voices. I did have such an attack of guilt that I put my best buddy at risk, but the truth is, he didn't seem to even care that he fell while I myself was sick to my stomach. it's reassuring too that other dogs haven fallen and been fine. The instructor called to check on Tally today, which was so nice. I guess i'll shake it off and go forward to play another day. Thank you SO much for the encouragement.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jill glad to hear Tally was fine. I spent months telling my friend/mentor in obedience that is was so safe and she was just being a worry wart... We entered a show that was outside at the same location as a obedience trial.. Finally we get her out to watch and what happens....it was raining and he slipped of the dog walk trying to slow down..I walked him off the course and he wanted to finish..LOL I have never heard the end of it BTW from my friend..


----------

